# Was surprised at my wedding 4-12-14



## jeffself (Apr 18, 2014)

. My wedding band my wife got me 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Looks like she's a keeper!


----------



## bighap (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks nice ...

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## CMGordon (Apr 20, 2014)

Great Ring and Wife


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice ring.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice, as someone stated earlier she's a keeper, congrats my brother I  have been married since 1980 to my wife masonry since 84 healed 2014!!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 26, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your wife. By the way.....GREAT RING!


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice brother! My wife is also very supportive! Its great to have a supportive wife who understands !


----------

